# Mini Alpine Sick. Please Help



## Goatsandbows (Mar 1, 2020)

She's suddenly very skinny. Her temp gets low, we get it back up but she won't eat. She has been drinking plenty of water. Currently temp is 100-101. How can we get her appetite back?


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

She needs her rumen to work properly. You could try 6 ounces of dark beer. It won't hurt her and very often it does help.


----------



## hwbgoats (May 3, 2019)

@Goatsandbows how's your doe doing? Getting feed in her is secondary to stabilizing her temp, going sub temp is a sign of shutting down. Is her rumen turning like it ought to (2-3x per minute)? How's her FAMACHA score? Hope she's on the mend...


----------

